# Back Up Camera



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

In April we will celebrate our 25th anniversary. I have decided to buy my husband a back up camera to help in hitching up the outback. This will also ensure another 25 years of marriage, as I am not always the best guide in backing it up.









Keeping a moderate price in mind, can anyone give me a good suggestion as to what I should buy? Our tow vehicle is a 2006 F150.

Thanks!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought ane of these last week http://www.amazon.com/PLCM7200-7-Inch-Mirror-Monitor-Rear-View/dp/B000E1PXES/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1266971598&sr=8-13 and a second camera to add to the OB. I did have to get a 10 meter patch cord to run the wire through the TT. James


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought ane of these last week http://www.amazon.com/PLCM7200-7-Inch-Mirror-Monitor-Rear-View/dp/B000E1PXES/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1266971598&sr=8-13 and a second camera to add to the OB. I did have to get a 10 meter patch cord to run the wire through the TT. James


Where did you put this on the trailer, and how will this help?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Forget wires...

I love my Swift Hitch camera and monitor.

*LINK*


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

raynardo said:


> Forget wires...
> 
> I love my Swift Hitch camera and monitor.
> 
> LINK


I like it. I was looking online at the 4ucam. But I like this one better. We park our trailer behind the garage and being able to move the camera around would be very useful. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

I bought a iBall wireless camera and it works great. No wiring and the camera works on the back of the Outback. I also used it to position the Trailer on the leveling blocks. On sale now for $119.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon Drifter said:


> I bought a iBall wireless camera and it works great. No wiring and the camera works on the back of the Outback. I also used it to position the Trailer on the leveling blocks. On sale now for $119.


When you put the iBall on the back of the trailer, did you have any problems with reception. I couldn't find any information on the distance. We have a 31ft trailer.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

MNoutbackers said:


> I bought ane of these last week http://www.amazon.com/PLCM7200-7-Inch-Mirror-Monitor-Rear-View/dp/B000E1PXES/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1266971598&sr=8-13 and a second camera to add to the OB. I did have to get a 10 meter patch cord to run the wire through the TT. James


Where did you put this on the trailer, and how will this help?
[/quote]
This system can support 2 cameras. My plan is to mount the 2nd camera through the rear slide and run the wires under the mattress. Now i'll run the 10 meter patch cord from the tongue over the belly skirting to the dinnette where the water heater is and bring the wires up through the floor. When the slide is in i'll have the patch cord connected to the 2nd camera and when the slide is out I can stow the wire in the water heater compartment. The 2nd camera came with a 15' patch cord and I will route it next the cord to camera 1. Now I can see the TT tongue in camera 1 and after I hitch up i'll see behind the TT with camera 2. You can switch between cameras by using the remote. James


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

MNoutbackers said:


> I bought a iBall wireless camera and it works great. No wiring and the camera works on the back of the Outback. I also used it to position the Trailer on the leveling blocks. On sale now for $119.


When you put the iBall on the back of the trailer, did you have any problems with reception. I couldn't find any information on the distance. We have a 31ft trailer.
[/quote]

I don't know the distance but I put it on the back of an 18RS and it was clear. I also put it on the canopy cover and it was clear as I backed in.


----------

